# 14 foot vee conversion.



## bassboy1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Picked this up yesterday. Though the inside looks nice, it ain't. We are gonna do a pretty good conversion of it. Here is a picture of the start.









Here is one of the Moody trailer before we started.












As you can see, it is a tilt trailer, and we have no use for that, so we are gonna remove that feature, and weld on a bit longer tongue instead. 

Here are a couple of pictures of the trailer after I spent an hour unbolting everything that isn't welded.
















As you can see in the second picture, the spring shackles are welded to a piece of angle iron. This has holes drilled in regular intervals, and the trailer frame has identical holes all the way along the frame. The axle is infinitely adjusted with just 4 bolts. And the bunks have the same pattern, so the adjustment is limitless. 
In the third and 4th picture, you can see the tongue and tilt mechanism. We are just gonna weld in the straight tongue and one crosspiece where all this heavy useless crap is. 
For getting rid of the heavy rust, we are using some stuff the seller told us about (he is mechanically inclined, and didn't do any of the shoddy work on the boat - he recieved it in payment for a debt a couple hours before we bought it. He told us about this stuff that is made to prep a bit of dry concrete if you want to lay a new pad on top. It has a bonding agent that sticks both together. It supposedly will eat the rust, and turn it into a special coating that will hopefully prevent rust in the future, better than paint would.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2007)

You have your hands full bud! Let the games begin!  

Cant wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 19, 2007)

In case any of yall have been watching this, we are no longer able to mod this. Not long after getting this, we got a deal on an 18 foot alumacraft bass boat, to restore, and we can't afford + don't have the time for both, and the bass boat has priority. I will post pics of it, and the Lund, when we finish them.


----------

